# LIP - Lipa Pharmaceuticals



## Fleeta (30 March 2005)

Anyone have an opinion on LIP? I got tipped it by a relative, but don't know anything about it - apparently it benefitted from Pan going under.

Its been a pretty bad couple of days...need a winner.


----------



## DTM (30 March 2005)

*Re: Lipa Pharmaceuticals*

Hi Fleeta

Hard to find anything positive in this chart.  It lost nearly 40 % in January and its been slowly going down ever since.  Hopefully your tip is a good one because it doesn't seem to have benefited from Pan's demise.  Actually, the tip would have to be very revolutionary to affect this share price.


----------



## Luke_76 (9 January 2006)

*(LIP) Lipa Pharmaceuticals Ltd.*

Anyone know anything about this stock? Seems to of broken on the 4/1/ and heading north rapidly, 12% increase in 4 days, however did drop back today. Sorry for lack of chart.
Cheers
Luke


----------



## Bingo (10 January 2006)

*Re: Lipa Pharmaceuticals (LIP)*

They are a generic drug manufacturer. They floated after PAN went under and went as high as $2.70. They later announced they would not meet propectus forecasts and have slowly fallen since then. The recent rise is not impressive if you look at the chart.

I sold this week.


----------

